# SSOTM - March 2014 - The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I had a feeling that it was going to be a fight for second place this month and I was right. Congratulations to this month's winners!

*1st Place: Can-Opener "Time Traveler"*​





​​*2nd Place: Antraxx "Ergo Shark"*​





​​*3rd Place: Bill Hays "Proto Hammer"*​​





​
Good stuff, as always! Can't wait for next month :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations winners!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats to winners. Definitely getting harder to come up with a winner with such outstanding work being produced.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Pure CLASS!!!!

Three unforgettable slingshots!!!! Well done to the winners and nominees!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

They were all beauties. Mr. Can-Opener,congratulations Bud. It is one of the finest slingshots I ever saw. A real Gem!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners!! Well done gents!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Felicitaciones resorteros! Can-Opener, Antraxx and Bill


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the nomination TreeFork. Thank you to everyone who voted! It is an honor to be represented among such a beautiful group of slingshots. Congratulations to my fellow winners and all of the nominees. Thank you for the mod work MJ. I am very touched by the response to the "Time Traveler"


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Grats to the winners and nominees


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners and nominees. All outstanding work.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners!!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Well done to all !


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats gentlemen!!! Well done


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats to the winner!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice going fellas!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats to the winner and the others i liked them al and it was a hard decision for me

but its every month a hard question there are so many unbelievable outputs every month

i get amassed every time again thanks for that

over and out

cheers


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Holy... :bowdown:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to the winners, totally awesome slingshots :headbang:


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Congratulations everyone that participated and in particular the winners and runners up. Awesome work.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Kudos to all winners and nominees&#8230;&#8230;LBH2


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

wow Guys...i did ot expect that...i have very little time lately and i just saw something happened to my number of Batches so i came here for a look.

I never expected a Plywood one to score something. Feeling a little bit emberassed next to all those wonderful nominees. I hope you are not mad at me.

Thank you so much for all of you who voted for me and making beeing part of this great community a bigger pleasure every day.

Thank you once again and congratulations to all the other Nominations and Bill and Randys amazing Slings!


----------

